# General > Recommendations >  Puffincroft produce

## chaz

Been to puffin croft for some of thier produce recently, can highly recomend thier veggies,potatoes and thier new delicious breads :Smile:  Well worth a trip for fresh produce, well done Kris and Gary xx

----------


## Hoida

Where is Puffincroft sounds good. ::

----------


## chaz

Hi, its out a John O Groats, turn down opposite postoffice.There is a large sign saying Farm Shop  :Smile:

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Also had first chance to sample Puffin  Croft bread today - fantastic :-)

----------


## hell raizer

have to agree, their bread is lovely

----------


## Madge

Picked up my first veg box from Puffin Croft last night and I am really impressed!  I had 14 - yes 14 -  different types of veg, all home grown and freshly picked.  There were two types of potatoes, cabbage, kale, swede, turnip, carrots, red onions, spring onions, courgette, cucumber, tomatoes, cauliflower, lettuce and broad beans.  All for ten pounds!!  

I did a rough 'Tesco price comparison' and came to well over that amount, and thats not taking into account the value of it being home-grown, fresh and minimal on the food miles.

They can deliver if necessary, and also do fresh bread, eggs and preserves/chutney etc.

Delighted - will definately buy regularly from them - thank you for first class produce and a first class service

----------


## Allsorts

Oh didn't realise they were doing veg boxes now, may take a drive out to pick one up

----------


## pingu

I have to agree with all the above posts.I have had the veg boxes which are worth every penny and of course the added bonus of it being all fresh. Ive also had plums which were to die for the best plums ive had in years ,the breads,rolls again delicious and all you need to go with the bread/rolls is there dumpsadeary jam which when spread on a lovely piece of there home made bread is so so yummy.Not only is all the food ive tried from puffincroft lovely Kris is lovely too 1st class customer service i will most certainly be buying from them every time. pingu

----------


## Allsorts

Veg box looks fab and just love the smell of fresh fresh veg and have already munched on the bread.  Huge thanks and can't wait to start munching on the veg it looks fab

----------


## poppett

Do you have a particular day to deliver to Thurso?

----------


## Liz

Ooh sounds good!

I love getting fresh home grown produce. :Grin:

----------


## Bradcon

Veg Box sounds great.    Must get one when I am next out.

----------


## poppett

Thursday being delivery day to Thurso our veggie box and crusty bread arrived mid-day.

Huge amount of goodies and have already dealt with the apples, beetroot, courgettes and the baby carrots from the huge bunch.   At first sight I thought there was far too much to use between two in a week, but with this weather and soups and stew back on the menu I could be very wrong.   Maybe we will manage to eat extra veggies and better our health as well as the bank balance!

Hope to get a trip to the farm shop one day to see what other goodies there are to try.

----------


## Liz

Well I received my first veggie box and bread from Puffin Croft today and am absolutely delighted with it.

I had such a beautiful dinner tonight using their yummy beetroot, tatties, carrots,broccoli and cabbage.
The bread is absolutely delicious as well and even better toasted.

It is so good to get such lovely fresh veg each week and am looking forward to my regular order.

I had ordered from McLeod Organics before and Puffin Croft's is much better quality.

Good to deal with such lovely people as well.

Well done Kris and Gary! :Grin:

----------


## LMS

Bought bread and baking from Puffin Croft today.  Baking was very tasty and the bread can only be described as magnificent!!!!  Veg looked excellent and will be sampling it tomorrow for Sunday lunch.

----------


## unicorn

I bought a veg box as a raffle prize and everyone was delighted that saw it. Great value  :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Just put in my order with Kris for delivery again tomorrow in Thurso.   Wonder what treats we have in store this week?

All the left over bits have gone into a pan of soup.........no proper name comes to mind, so I call it "Dana soup" as it is full of "all kinds of everything".   Blitzed even children who hate veggies scoff it and want more.

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Agree with all of the above posts! Got my first veg box last week, the veg was all of excellent quality and delicious! And the bread didn't last the day, it was fantastic! Highly recommended.

----------


## dunbrake

Can you order online ?

----------


## chaz

> Can you order online ?


hi if you send them a pm on here thats how i order mine now, sorry dont have phone number or email.
Nice folks to deal with :Smile:

----------


## chaz

> Well I received my first veggie box and bread from Puffin Croft today and am absolutely delighted with it.
> 
> I had such a beautiful dinner tonight using their yummy beetroot, tatties, carrots,broccoli and cabbage.
> The bread is absolutely delicious as well and even better toasted.
> 
> It is so good to get such lovely fresh veg each week and am looking forward to my regular order.
> 
> I had ordered from McLeod Organics before and Puffin Croft's is much better quality.
> 
> ...


I have found the quality better than McLeods also they add a more personal touch :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Yes they certainly do Chaz. 

They are really good to me as I can't eat some stuff due to having Crohns Disease and they make up a box accordingly which I wouldn't get anywhere else.

So glad to have found them! :Grin:

----------


## YORKSHIRELASS

THANK YOU! I m saying thank you for your comments from sunny scarborough on a wee holiday at my mums house! this is my mums new org page,welcome YORKSHIRE LASS! will be home sunday to my lovely croft!
                       Kris

----------


## puffin croft

bumping up to remind all that we can deliver a box of lovely local seasonal veggies for only £10 from jo'g to thurso,watten,halkirk,lyth,wick and anywhere inbetween!! just pm us if you are interested!

----------


## joejoe02

Do you deliver to Halkirk or just Thurso?  What is the delivery cost?

----------


## joejoe02

I have sent a pm.

----------


## joejoe02

Just received my first veg box today and I am delighted!  The bread is also fabulous and already gone!

----------


## Liz

> Just received my first veg box today and I am delighted! The bread is also fabulous and already gone!


I continue to be delighted with every veg box I receive and so good to know I'm eating produce with loads of vitamins and minerals unlike the stuff lying on supermarket shelves.

The bread is absolutely delicious! You should try the rolls as they are heavenly! :Grin:

----------


## mostlyharmless

Friendly folks, they have some great locally made soap and skin balms there too.!

----------


## pretty green eyes

Im going to take my son out next week. He is now becoming intressted in foods i cant wait :-) so going to get a veggie box as well!!

----------


## lindsaymcc

I recieved my first box today, and hubby and I just couldnt wait til tea time to try it, so we had our main meal at lunch time! It was gorgeous! The taste was so superior to anything I have ever tasted before! 

We will be trying the eggs for supper later! 

Kris was so friendly at the door, and such a lovely lady! Thank you also for ensuring future deliveries will not include Celery as my little boy is allergic. 

First class service and already looking forward to next weeks box!

----------


## Beat Bug

Just got our first box of veg. Delighted with the variety, some of which will compliment the mutton (from another croft) casserole this evening. Also can't wait to get the delicious taste of duck eggs again.

----------


## JWM

Awaiting delivery was told that they come to wick on a thursday between 12-1 even gave directions to the house and a phone number and still no sign need to go out soon  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

They must have been delayed JWM as usually have my delivery by now as well.

Do you have anywhere safe they could leave it? If not, they could leave it at my house if you want and you could come and collect it? I live in Reiss.

----------


## JWM

woo hoo they just came delighted with the box just gonna try my bread as it looks lovely.  Very nice friendly people delighted with value for money cant wait to try it all now! thanks anyway for the offer liz, now out and get organised before nursery pick up.  thanks puffen croft

----------


## lindsaymcc

I have a friend who is interested, but she doesnt have access to the Org. Does anyone have a phone number for Puffin Croft?!

----------


## puffin croft

bakery boxes now being deliv as well as veg boxes pm puffin croft all home baked

----------


## telfordstar

Oh whats all in a Bakery box?

----------


## Charmaine

Can anyone say if Puffin Croft is still a working concern? We have just moved into the Caithness area near Helmsdale. Any deliveries out this way if they still sell boxes? Thank you.

----------


## old springparker

Yes, find them on Facebook- that's where they can be contacted.

----------

